# Your favourite Beethoven Piano Sonata Finale



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

If you don't like Beethoven then this is irrelevant to you. What are Beethoven lovers favourite finales? I know the 3rd mov from the Moonlight Op. 27 No. 2 is up there along with the finale of the appassionata Op. 57, but I think a shout out for the Prestissimo on the Op. 2 No. 1 sonata is deserved. Very tricky to play but very satisfying. It is a triumphant bold movement that a young Beethoven shows intent for what is to come. Another one that come to mind is the Tempest Op. 31 No. 2. Although putting Op. 111 to one side I thing the Waldstein Op. 53 finale is very impressive. Blimey there is so much to discuss with these 32 masterpieces.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The last movement of the Waldstein sonata is my all time favourite. Beethoven was a genius.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

There are so many great ones, but it must be:

Arietta: Adagio molto semplice e cantabile - Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor (1822) 

One of the most transcendent, extraordinary movements in all of Classical music!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I could name quite a few, but I think my favourite of all is the _Gesangvoll, mit innigster Empfindung. Andante molto cantabile ed espressivo _ finale for Op. 109, a theme, stated and restated at the end, sandwiching 6 variations of astounding invention and beauty. I have just listened to Andras Schiff talking about it and playing it through, and following the score as best I can, which has brought tears to my eyes.

One may wander far from Beethoven - I know many of his piano and chamber works so well I can 'play' them in my mind to my inner ear, so I don't need to play recordings often - but to hear him afresh can be nothing short of miraculous, and utterly life-affirming.

I am with you, though, on Op.111, AfterHours.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So many! One that I always enjoy is the Grazioso finale from Op. 2 No. 2 in F. Andras Schiff serves it up perfectly.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I could name quite a few, but I think my favourite of all is the _Gesangvoll, mit innigster Empfindung. Andante molto cantabile ed espressivo _ finale for Op. 109, a theme, stated and restated at the end, sandwiching 6 variations of astounding invention and beauty. I have just listened to Andras Schiff talking about it and playing it through, and following the score as best I can, which has brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> One may wander far from Beethoven - I know many of his piano and chamber works so well I can 'play' them in my mind to my inner ear, so I don't need to play recordings often - but to hear him afresh can be nothing short of miraculous, and utterly life-affirming.
> 
> I am with you, though, on Op.111, AfterHours.


Yes, Op. 109 is amazing, such beauty such inspiration such invention and from just one man. I wander too but I always come back to Ludwig.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I could name quite a few, but I think my favourite of all is the _Gesangvoll, mit innigster Empfindung. Andante molto cantabile ed espressivo _ finale for Op. 109, a theme, stated and restated at the end, sandwiching 6 variations of astounding invention and beauty. I have just listened to Andras Schiff talking about it and playing it through, and following the score as best I can, which has brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> One may wander far from Beethoven - I know many of his piano and chamber works so well I can 'play' them in my mind to my inner ear, so I don't need to play recordings often - but to hear him afresh can be nothing short of miraculous, and utterly life-affirming.
> 
> I am with you, though, on Op.111, AfterHours.


Yes! Your choice from his 30th would probably be my very next one for his Piano Sonatas! :tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Opp. 109, 111 - - take your pick.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

No mentions of Hammerklavier? Definitely my favorite- stupendous!

After that, my top five would be:

1. 28
2. 19- A bit strange choice, but it's charming yet impressive, delicate yet bold. 
3. 25- Again, not usually a favorite, but I really enjoy it's variety- also, did this influence the first movement of the 30th sonata, or is it's melody just a coincidence?
4. 12- Great finale!
5. Waldstein


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't think of one bad Beethoven finale. They are all special in their own way because they are all so unique and utterly original. Op. 10 No. 1 C minor gets very little attention yet the finale is so quirky and ahead of its time surely when Beethoven performed it? Also I love how simple Beethoven's opening motifs are before he develops them beyond all reason. He is a man above all others, truly a contemporary genius forever.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me it's the final movement of the Sonata No. 15 in D Major, the Pastorale.
Simple, gentle, uncomplicated and above all, pithy.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Like others, it's the Op111, then Op109. That final movement of Op109 should be required listening for those who think Beethoven couldn't compose much in the way of melody.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven had an amazing ability to wrap everything up with powerful climaxes and triumphant affirmations! His finales always give me the sense of having reached some kind of destination, perhaps even a revelation. I can't possibly pick just one favorite! Here's my top five:

1. Op. 111
2. Op. 106, "Hammerklavier"
3. Op. 109
4. Op. 31 No. 2, "Tempest"
5. Op. 53, "Waldstein"


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I love every choice on this thread. Beethoven's Piano Sonatas are a revelatory journey unlike any other, and Beethoven was unparalleled at communicating his thoughts and feelings, perhaps never better than in his finales. 

In addition to the mentions here, I would add that the finale to #23 "Appassionata" and #31 also deserve very high praise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with Bettina, no need to post the again.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tempest for me. Still working on it, but I only play it once a week, so a bit hard to improve at that pace. I would have also picked No. 32 but the finale is missing, plus you have the boogie woogie, just kidding.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Hammerklavier!!!!!!!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Cannot decide between op.109 or Op.111 last movements.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

1. Op. 109
2. Op. 111
3. Op. 57, "Appassionata"

Too many runner-up's to list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is a plea for a couple of personal favourites - Op 54 (No. 22 in F) - not profound, but great fun, almost a moto perpetuo.



> "...its material is childlike, or even dog-like, and those who best understand children and dogs have the best chance of enjoying an adequate reading of this music; laughing with, but not at its animal spirits; following in strenuous earnest its indefatigable pursuit of its game whether that be its own tail or something more remote and elusive; and worthily requiting the wistful affection that is shown so insistently in the first movement and even in one long backward glance...".
> - Donald Tovey,


...and Op. 101 (No. 28 in A)'s finale IV. "Geschwind, doch nicht zu sehr und mit Entschlossenheit. Allegro." (Swiftly, but not overly and with determination.) which seems to express great determination and optimism (remarkably). It says, "I am bloodied and scarred but defiant, I have the means to carry on, and I shall do so!"


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, you've got me started, I'm sitting here listening to Beethoven piano sonata finales.

So there's the lovely singing cantabile of Op. 90's II. Nicht zu geschwind und sehr singbar vorzutragen, and Op. 110's imperious III. Fuga: Allegro ma non troppo, and Op. 79's unassuming, but lovely, little finale.

I could go on...


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

The finale to the penultimate sonata Op. 110 is so beautiful and again so heartbreaking. Two fugues and a very lyrical passage in A flat minor I believe. The ending is thunderous as you would expect from Beethoven.


----------

